# Pedalboard



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I would like to get a pedal board but dont know that much about them i have 5 pedals a volume pedal and a mesa v-twin which is large ...any suggestions that wont break the back, wont be taking it out much, more to keep things in place and neater.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I have a Pedaltrain pro, you might get away with a PT jr.


----------



## CSBen (Mar 1, 2011)

Definately a Pro, but not a Jr, considering the volume pedal and the v-twin mesa stomp, it would be a very tight fit on the Jr with 5 + 2 large.

Rick - get yourself the VoodooLab power supply as well as they are made (well the Pedal Train are) to fit with the PT perfectly. Makes for a clean, neat and efficient setup!

Cheers
Ben


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

Best thing to do is get a peice of cardboard and lay out your pedal setup as you want it to look on a board ,then measure it out, then you have an idea what size pedalboard you would need ! Keep in mind if you think you might want to add more pedals (the pedal trains are great ) cheers!


----------



## Roybruno92 (Jul 20, 2011)

if you don't have a powersupply id recommend you getting the behringer pb1000. its a nice, roadworthy board with power supply foam pedal spots and all wiring for up to 12 pedals. for more or less 100$ i'd say its a good deal.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Evilmusician said:


> Best thing to do is get a peice of cardboard and lay out your pedal setup as you want it to look on a board ,then measure it out, then you have an idea what size pedalboard you would need ! Keep in mind if you think you might want to add more pedals (the pedal trains are great ) cheers!


I concur. Your priority is to have the pedals available to you in the manner that best suits the way you intend and need to use them (for example, things you need to engage quickly should not be forcibly located at the rear). Once you have that figured out, THEN you can determine what commercial or home-made board will accommodate that. The board itself should NOT hem you in. It should help you.

Happily, a lot of the experimentation has already been done here for you by other members. Go through the "show us your pedalboard" thread and see if there is anything you like...or don't like.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Alot of great info, i go to the pedal board thread.. I do have a power supply for 9 volt, i think its called one spot, but it wont run the Mesa, as it requires 12 volt..Thanks for the help


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Rick. You might also try one of these (Boss BCB-60). They come complete with power supply and a good set of 90 degree patch cords and they are relatively inexpensive. I have an SKB 45 powered board also, but it's huge so it stays at home. The Boss is perfect for a gig or the rehearsal space. You'll have to check that there's enough depth for a volume pedal.


----------



## Jeff B. (Feb 20, 2010)

I saw this for sale on Kijiji. There is a person in Fredericton, NB making pedalboards. He might be able to make exactly what you need.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Jeff B. said:


> I saw this for sale on Kijiji. There is a person in Fredericton, NB making pedalboards. He might be able to make exactly what you need.


Those look nice!


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

They look great, maybe i should just make my own, i am a cabt maker..after seeing this, it doesnt look that hard,..i could make it to the size i need.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Yeah you can also try the Ikea kit 

My Do-It-Yourself IKEA Pedalboard Build Thread - Telecaster Guitar Forum

Here's a whole thread of DIY pedalboards

http://acapella.harmony-central.com/showthread.php?1886423-DIY-pedal-boards...lets-see-yours


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

I saw this IKEA pedalboard thread awhile back. Perhaps it will inspire your DIY creativity.

http://www.tdpri.com/forum/stomp-box/153763-my-do-yourself-ikea-pedalboard-build-thread.html


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Whoops. Didn't refresh my page before posting


----------



## CSBen (Mar 1, 2011)

You're a cabinet maker, so this most certainly doesn't apply to you Rick, but for others, I'd strongly suggest using a stain & finish coats rather then paint if you decide to go down that DIY path. The finish will be 10times better, unless you have a good quality HVLP spray gun at home.

I also wouldn't use _white_ pine, which is what I assume tha Ikea parts are made of. I'd source out a local mill or specialty store for some maple, wallnut, mohagany. Heavy and harder, more difficult to work with, but most definately all around higher end finish.

Cool project for sure.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

When you look at power supplies, make sure that it's isolated.
Some power supplies are the same as a daisy chain and could cause noise issues.
Isolated supplies are like running all seperate power supplies.
Voodoo Labs, as mentioned before. Coiks are also supposed to be good, with more options.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

sulphur said:


> When you look at power supplies, make sure that it's isolated.
> Some power supplies are the same as a daisy chain and could cause noise issues.


Funny I just updated my board and thought I'd try out my old Dano Reverse delay pedal. It was running through my new Road Rage looper. I could hear the delay faintly coming through my amp even though that loop was bypassed. 

After some troubleshooting I discovered that so long as the delay was on and daisy chained in the power supply the signal was coming through. Even after I completely disconnected the audio patch cords!

I am going to look into the Voodoo Labs now. Any other options for isolated power supplies?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

There's a pile of them in here, with their respective links - 

Pedalboard power supplies, Alctron, Biyangs, Burkey, Fuel Tank,


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

There's a bit of info in here too -

The Absolute One Stop Guide to the Guitar Pedal Board


----------

